# Anyone know a good breeder for Teacup Yorkshire Terrier puppies



## padifoot (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello,

I'm thoroughly interested in getting a teacup size Yorkshire Terrier. I have always had Yorkshire Terriers and I have excellent knowledge on them. 

Anyone know good breeders? Or a good site to look up for teacup Yorkshire terriers?

Thank you

Louise


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

There is no such thing as a good breeder of Tea Cup dogs - it is a term used by people who breed runts together to get smaller puppies that can be sold for a higher price to people who do no research into the breed

By going to a show breeder of Yorkies you are more likely to get a small and healthy dog. The breed standard states weight up to 7lbs which is still a small dog. This is a link to the main breed club: 
| The Yorkshire Terrier Club |


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

As said above the term "teacup" is the smallest dogs in the litters so to normal people the runts. The ones who dont grow as well and sometimes have health conditions. 

I would stay clear of any breeders of these dogs as they obviously are in it for money and not the welfare of the dog. 

Yorkshire terriers are not a big dog so there really is no need to try to bring the size down.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

The sad truth about "teacup dogs"

On that note I agree with what's been posted above.

Maybe look into rescues that probably have "teacup" yorkies dumped on them.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> The sad truth about "teacup dogs"
> 
> On that note I agree with what's been posted above.
> 
> Maybe look into rescues that probably have "teacup" yorkies dumped on them.


Can I just point out the following paragraph found in the link above:


> Most females are bred on the ninth through the fifteenth day of their heat cycles. Eggs can be fertilized for up to 72 hours after any of these breeding's. Therefore, it is possible to have puppies conceived up to a week or so younger than the puppies first conceived in a litter. However, when the first puppies conceived are mature and ready to be born, labor starts and all the puppies will be born, no matter when they were fertilized.


This is utter rubbish. The eggs are fertilised at roughly the same time. The size of the puppies is decided by the position in which they are implanted in the womb. The puppies will all be the same age.... Its a common misconception that really bugs me lol  that "smaller puppies" are younger than the larger puppies. Its just a case of that the blood supply and therefore the nutrients were better around the larger puppies when attached in the uterus


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

kirksandallchins said:


> There is no such thing as a good breeder of Tea Cup dogs


Exactly what I was going to say! :thumbup: Great minds think alike!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Can I just point out the following paragraph found in the link above:
> 
> This is utter rubbish. The eggs are fertilised at roughly the same time. The size of the puppies is decided by the position in which they are implanted in the womb. The puppies will all be the same age.... Its a common misconception that really bugs me lol  that "smaller puppies" are younger than the larger puppies. Its just a case of that the blood supply and therefore the nutrients were better around the larger puppies when attached in the uterus


Thanks for spotting that, I only read about half of it, most seemed good :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

When will people realise that this "teacup" myth is just ridiculous. There is so much information on the internet regarding "teacups" and how breeders advertising "teacups" should be avoided; it's unbelievable that people are still seeking "teacups" - grrrrrrr...............

I breed Chihuahuas and if I had a tenner for every "teacup" enquiry I had endured, I'd be a very rich lady indeed by now


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Chihuahua Angels said:


> When will people realise that this "teacup" myth is just ridiculous. There is so much information on the internet regarding "teacups" and how breeders advertising "teacups" should be avoided; it's unbelievable that people are still seeking "teacups" - grrrrrrr...............
> 
> I breed Chihuahuas and if I had a tenner for every "teacup" enquiry I had endured, I'd be a very rich lady indeed by now


This made me lol How can a chihuahua be any more teacup size than what it already is :lol: i would tell them to get a mouse


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> This made me lol How can a chihuahua be any more teacup size than what it already is :lol: i would tell them to get a mouse


LOL......Seriously, you should hear some of them....."I want a puppy that will be 2.5lbs fully grown." I always ask "why" and they don't often really have an answer. One of my girls is just over 4lbs and she's so tiny. I cannot imagine why anybody in their right mind would want a fully grown adult dog smaller than that! The funny ones are those that won't accept that "teacups" don't exist. "They must because I've seen hundreds on the internet!" Derrrrrr..............

Mind you, if you look at some of the Chihuahua Forums, you can see why this size obsession is going on. So many of the Chi owners on the forums are constantly talking about the weight of their Chis - it's almost a case of "my Ch'is smaller than your Chi........ner, ner, ner, ner, ner...." - twits


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> This made me lol How can a chihuahua be any more teacup size than what it already is :lol: i would tell them to get a mouse


Exactly!
2 of mine are just over 5lbs and the other is 4.5lbs, still teeny dogs, but some are obsessed with them being even smaller than that.
To me that is someone looking for attention or an accessory. 
Am not saying the OP is like that of course cause i dont know them.

People also dont realise what comes with owning a teeny one either.


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Chihuahua Angels said:


> LOL......Seriously, you should hear some of them....."I want a puppy that will be 2.5lbs fully grown." I always ask "why" and they don't often really have an answer. One of my girls is just over 4lbs and she's so tiny. I cannot imagine why anybody in their right mind would want a fully grown adult dog smaller than that! The funny ones are those that won't accept that "teacups" don't exist. "They must because I've seen hundreds on the internet!" Derrrrrr..............
> 
> Mind you, if you look at some of the Chihuahua Forums, you can see why this size obsession is going on. So many of the Chi owners on the forums are constantly talking about the weight of their Chis - it's almost a case of "my Ch'is smaller than your Chi........ner, ner, ner, ner, ner...." - twits


LOL I think you may go on the same chi forum as i do.
I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Tbh if they want smaller than a chi they need to just get a flipping hamster!:lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No such thing as a teacup or mini yorkie run away from anyone selling their dogs as that. Yorkies are small enough they shouldn't be bred down to 2-3lbs


----------



## padifoot (Nov 16, 2010)

Well I'd like to say thank you for the comments made. This was a TEST to see how opinionated people get. When I was looking through the internet it was the first I have ever heard of a 'teacup' Yorkie, so as I am on this, I thought, I wonder what the people would write and what opinions I'd get and would this save me from researching on the internet. I have no problem of people using their voice and being opinionated but wow what you guys are writing on here would of hurt the average person whom was asking a simple question, luckily I knew what to expect!

I completely agree that tea-cup size is RIDICULOUS even though they may seem cute, but they could be trampled on! But I didn't realise they did this by breeding a runt with a runt! Interesting... what does the inbreeding do to affect them? Do they have short lives or a smaller heart?? 

Many thanks for the replies, I am surprised that breeders are even allowed to breed dogs like this...it brings back the topic of squashed face dogs are terrible and Cavlier King Charles having a small skull crushing their brains or GSD having bad bad back legs.

How do people get away with all of this?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

padifoot said:


> Well I'd like to say thank you for the comments made. This was a TEST to see how opinionated people get. When I was looking through the internet it was the first I have ever heard of a 'teacup' Yorkie, so as I am on this, I thought, I wonder what the people would write and what opinions I'd get and would this save me from researching on the internet. I have no problem of people using their voice and being opinionated but wow what you guys are writing on here would of hurt the average person whom was asking a simple question, luckily I knew what to expect!
> 
> I completely agree that tea-cup size is RIDICULOUS even though they may seem cute, but they could be trampled on! But I didn't realise they did this by breeding a runt with a runt! Interesting... what does the inbreeding do to affect them? Do they have short lives or a smaller heart??
> 
> ...


Be careful, this is a sure fire way to have people jump on you  People are very passionate about breeding on here.... its one of the reasons I love the forum


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

padifoot said:


> Well I'd like to say thank you for the comments made. This was a TEST to see how opinionated people get. When I was looking through the internet it was the first I have ever heard of a 'teacup' Yorkie, so as I am on this, I thought, I wonder what the people would write and what opinions I'd get and would this save me from researching on the internet. *I have no problem of people using their voice and being opinionated but wow what you guys are writing on here would of hurt the average person whom was asking a simple question, luckily I knew what to expect!*I completely agree that tea-cup size is RIDICULOUS even though they may seem cute, but they could be trampled on! But I didn't realise they did this by breeding a runt with a runt! Interesting... what does the inbreeding do to affect them? Do they have short lives or a smaller heart??
> 
> Many thanks for the replies, I am surprised that breeders are even allowed to breed dogs like this...it brings back the topic of squashed face dogs are terrible and Cavlier King Charles having a small skull crushing their brains or GSD having bad bad back legs.
> 
> How do people get away with all of this?


Well, you've just proved why so many people get aggravated by the "teacup" term. You say you found the term when looking on the internet. Anybody looking to buy a certain breed of dog should research the breed.....and then research more (I would assume that most sensible people would look at the information from the breed clubs and the Kennel Club website). If they did that, they'd see the various types of the breed they are seeking. I'm certain that there are no "teacups" in any breed (they exist only in the minds of unethical breeders).

I'm at a loss as to why you'd want to see "how opiniated people get"  people will always have an opinion when they are passionate about a subject and, to me, the "teacup" myth is just so damaging!

Half these "teacups" seen advertised are actually younger than they are supposed to be (i.e. 6 weeks not 8). Others are small because they've bred tiny bitches to tiny dogs (with the main object being to produce tiny pups or "teacups" as they call them). This often results in c-sections for the bitches. I dare say a fair few don't even make it through the whelping procedure!

The unethical breeders that breed tiny bitches and advertise "teacups" will continue to get away with it, whilst the public are ignorant enough to buy from such breeders. It's just like with Puppy Farms. There's enough information out there to tell people the cruelty of puppy farming, yet still people buy from puppy farmers and pet shops (supplied by the puppy farms). For such an animal loving nation, we sure do some strange stuff:frown:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Chihuahua Angels said:


> The unethical breeders that breed tiny bitches and advertise "teacups" will continue to get away with it, whilst the public are ignorant enough to buy from such breeders. It's just like with Puppy Farms. There's enough information out there to tell people the cruelty of puppy farming, yet still people buy from puppy farmers and pet shops (supplied by the puppy farms). For such an animal loving nation, we sure do some strange stuff:frown:


Well said. Most people buy with the full knowledge of the situation, but go ahead anyway


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

> This was a TEST to see how opinionated people get


isn't that Trolling


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> isn't that Trolling


In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into a desired emotional response.

Yep, you'd be correct.


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

padifoot said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm thoroughly interested in getting a teacup size Yorkshire Terrier. I have always had Yorkshire Terriers and I have excellent knowledge on them.
> 
> ...


So all lies then nice way to make forum friends indeed


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Not interested in replying to the topic as such but would just like to say...


Tanya... I just love your new siggie pic :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

padifoot said:


> Well I'd like to say thank you for the comments made. This was a TEST to see how opinionated people get. I have no problem of people using their voice and being opinionated but wow what you guys are writing on here would of hurt the average person whom was asking a simple question, luckily I knew what to expect!


Sorry but I dont think anything posted on this thread was bad at all. Just peopel voicing their opinions and rightly so.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into a desired emotional response.
> 
> Yep, you'd be correct.


Personally, I don't think it was a "TEST" - I think that maybe the OP was slightly embarrassed at having enquired about "teacup" breeders


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Not interested in replying to the topic as such but would just like to say...
> 
> Tanya... I just love your new siggie pic :thumbup:


Hahaha, thanks... ShetlandLover did it for me :thumbup:


----------



## padifoot (Nov 16, 2010)

Chihuahua Angels said:


> Well, you've just proved why so many people get aggravated by the "teacup" term. You say you found the term when looking on the internet. Anybody looking to buy a certain breed of dog should research the breed.....and then research more (I would assume that most sensible people would look at the information from the breed clubs and the Kennel Club website). If they did that, they'd see the various types of the breed they are seeking. I'm certain that there are no "teacups" in any breed (they exist only in the minds of unethical breeders).
> 
> I'm at a loss as to why you'd want to see "how opiniated people get"  people will always have an opinion when they are passionate about a subject and, to me, the "teacup" myth is just so damaging!
> 
> ...


I am starting to write a book, and I need to see peoples opinions to back up everything I write and to inspire me (Its similar to a dissertation in University). Its quite confusing, and long winded, but I appreciate everyones comment. I admit I never heard of a 'teacup yorkie' so I am using my limited knowledge on this to now learn as I write. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

padifoot said:


> I am starting to write a book, and I need to see peoples opinions to back up everything I write and to inspire me (Its similar to a dissertation in University). Its quite confusing, and long winded, but I appreciate everyones comment. I admit I never heard of a 'teacup yorkie' so I am using my limited knowledge on this to now learn as I write. Thank you.


Oh right, I understand...........I think

Well, whatever your reasons for raising the "teacup" term, it's not all bad, as I imagine many people come to this large forum for information when thinking of buying a puppy and if just one person learns about the "teacup" myth from your thread, then that has to be a good thing:thumbup: x


----------



## padifoot (Nov 16, 2010)

gladass said:


> So all lies then nice way to make forum friends indeed


Apologises for upsetting people... I am not 'trolling' the site or even lying. Yes I would like to make friends, but I am new on here and I don't even know how to add someone as a friend. All I am trying to do is write a book in an angle from someone who hasn't got a clue about animals. Its all confusing and I didn't know how else to write it on here. And then I get 'shot' at, just for writing a thread!!

Its like no win battle on here. I write one thing- and I am accused of being practically dumb and not know a thing and need to do my research and then tell you all that I'm trying to get peoples opinions, and apparently that's 'trolling'. Its like its a crime to get some ones opinion on what outfit I should wear to day!! (Oi Mum the police are coming after you cos made an opinion about my outfit)

So... tell me please what I have done that is so wrong? I thought it was a nice thing to ask for opinions not a crime. Just trying to write a book :frown:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

padifoot said:


> Apologises for upsetting people... I am not 'trolling' the site or even lying. Yes I would like to make friends, but I am new on here and I don't even know how to add someone as a friend. All I am trying to do is write a book in an angle from someone who hasn't got a clue about animals. Its all confusing and I didn't know how else to write it on here. And then I get 'shot' at, just for writing a thread!!
> 
> Its like no win battle on here. I write one thing- and I am accused of being practically dumb and not know a thing and need to do my research and then tell you all that I'm trying to get peoples opinions, and apparently that's 'trolling'. Its like its a crime to get some ones opinion on what outfit I should wear to day!! (Oi Mum the police are coming after you cos made an opinion about my outfit)
> 
> So... tell me please what I have done that is so wrong? I thought it was a nice thing to ask for opinions not a crime. Just trying to write a book :frown:


Haha, welcome to the world of forums..........:lol:


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Why didnt you just ask what our opinions of teacup dogs/breeds were straight off the bat rather than lie about being interested in purchasing one? :confused1:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I was approached by the OP before all this came to the surface and I do not believe she is a troll or indeed looking to create an argument...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

just poppedf to pets at home, they had a advert up that said 'wanted small yorkshire terrier, £200, will go to good home, must be as tiny as possible'


----------



## LynzM (Jan 10, 2017)

I would like to say that not all runts are unhealthy just smaller, and can live to a normal age and have a happy life.My friend bought a teacup yorkie after doing lots of research found a breeder that only breeds from healthy teacup yorkies, and tries to improve on each litter, she told my friend teacup yorkies can only have 1 or 2 baby's and this lady stays awake all night when the yorkies goes into labour and does,nt let the labour last too long so she helps them if it does and has a 24hr vet she calls if needed, she told my friend she has never lost a bitch through breeding and also only breeds a tea cup dog once, she and another breeder joined together so they can breed more, but still only breed a small amount, she told my friend to beware of breeders who have large litters to sell. My friend has had this dog 6yrs without any problms, her yorkie is full of life she is fiesty and has a lovely temperament, she weighs 3.5lbs she is fussy with her food but my friends feeds her warm mince with a tiny bit of garlic and biscuits mixed in and she eats that right away. So is this still wrong and what about the dogs that are already here how can we help them?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread is nearly 6 years old. If you've read through it you will see all the good reasons for not deliberately breeding runts.


----------



## LynzM (Jan 10, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> This thread is nearly 6 years old. If you've read through it you will see all the good reasons for not deliberately breeding runts.


I have only joined today only saw the post today and I wasn't saying it was good to breed runts I was saying they can live to a good age with no health complications, and the breeder my friend found only breeds from healthy miniature Yorkshire terriers.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

'Tea-cup' dogs are runts , created by breeding runt to runt. Why would anyone want to breed dogs to get an abnormally small size ? It's certainly not to improve the breed.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

https://terriblyterrier.com/teacup-dogs/


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

There is no reason to create a "teacup" dog, it's done purely to shove a fancy name on them and sell them for a fortune to unsuspecting buyers. That's not a reputable breeder looking to improve the breed, or create dogs to show etc. They are just looking for money and idiots willing to part with it!


----------



## LynzM (Jan 10, 2017)

So if a puppy is completely healthy just because it is a little smaller than the rest, or may need a little help with feeding why do we call them runts, I would say a runt is a puppy that doesn't grow even when helped with food and remains a sickly pup or dies, if they are breeding from two healthy minature yorkies why is that wrong as long as they take care of the dogs the same way other good breeders do, I know there are a lot of breeders in it for the money with teacup dogs, and it's horrible how they are treated but is,nt that also true of breeders of larger dogs, if u buy a puppy you have to do research does,nt matter what sort of dog you get, big or small. I think they should have laws on how to breed teacup dogs because it will not stop while there is such a high demand for them, but at least that way they can be kept as safe as possible.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

LynzM said:


> So if a puppy is completely healthy just because it is a little smaller than the rest, or may need a little help with feeding why do we call them runts, I would say a runt is a puppy that doesn't grow even when helped with food and remains a sickly pup or dies, if they are breeding from two healthy minature yorkies why is that wrong as long as they take care of the dogs the same way other good breeders do, I know there are a lot of breeders in it for the money with teacup dogs, and it's horrible how they are treated but is,nt that also true of breeders of larger dogs, if u buy a puppy you have to do research does,nt matter what sort of dog you get, big or small. I think they should have laws on how to breed teacup dogs because it will not stop while there is such a high demand for them, but at least that way they can be kept as safe as possible.


If a puppy is smaller and needs help with food etc. and then continues to remain small enough to be called a "teacup" puppy there is generally something medically wrong with that puppy. Just because it seems healthy doesn't mean it is and it could be passing on a whole host of problems to future generations that haven't surfaced yet.

Yorkshire terriers are prone to hypoglycaemia for example due to their size, making them smaller increases the risk of this occurring. Hypoglycaemia can kill! Does your friend have the puppies blood tested to check their glucose levels? Has she considered how fragile and more likely to injured or killed as a result they are?

ALL good breeders are breeding for a reason, to get a pup for show, field work, agility, improve the breed etc. Anyone that says let's breed these dogs for no reason other than because I can make some money is a bad breeder no matter how well the dogs are looked after!

No good breeder would deliberately breed dogs away from the breed standard, potential introduce more health problems all because the a cute and can have a high price tag shoved on them.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Oh and a runt isn't a puppy that is sickly or dies. A runt simply means an abnormally small puppy in the litter for the breed and age of the pup.

This vet website explains some of the problems that can exhibit in these smaller runt puppies. 
https://www.vetinfo.com/common-runt-puppy-problems.html

And also every website will advise against picking the runt of the litter when buying a puppy for these reasons.

So how does breeding runt to runt suddenly create healthy puppies? Because it usually doesn't but the pups are sold before problems emerge!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

In the natural world the runt of the litter would probably not survive and if by some chance it did, it would probably not get the chance to breed.

Enough said, surely?


----------



## Sarahlou444 (Jun 26, 2015)

LynzM said:


> I would like to say that not all runts are unhealthy just smaller, and can live to a normal age and have a happy life.My friend bought a teacup yorkie after doing lots of research found a breeder that only breeds from healthy teacup yorkies, and tries to improve on each litter, she told my friend teacup yorkies can only have 1 or 2 baby's and this lady stays awake all night when the yorkies goes into labour and does,nt let the labour last too long so she helps them if it does and has a 24hr vet she calls if needed, she told my friend she has never lost a bitch through breeding and also only breeds a tea cup dog once, she and another breeder joined together so they can breed more, but still only breed a small amount, she told my friend to beware of breeders who have large litters to sell. My friend has had this dog 6yrs without any problms, her yorkie is full of life she is fiesty and has a lovely temperament, she weighs 3.5lbs she is fussy with her food but my friends feeds her warm mince with a tiny bit of garlic and biscuits mixed in and she eats that right away. So is this still wrong and what about the dogs that are already here how can we help them?


Off topic here but you mention your friend feeding her dog mince with garlic, I was under the impression that garlic was something that should be avoided for dogs.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Sarahlou444 said:


> Off topic here but you mention your friend feeding her dog mince with garlic, I was under the impression that garlic was something that should be avoided for dogs.


Only in large quantities. I give Muttly Garlic chicken, it's a good flea repellent apparently.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

padifoot said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm thoroughly interested in getting a teacup size Yorkshire Terrier. I have always had Yorkshire Terriers and I have excellent knowledge on them.
> 
> ...


No good responsible breeder will knowingly breed what is commonly reffered to as teacup dogs. The Kennel Club gives the following caution on "Teacup" dogs. I would think really seriously before you decide to proceed and get one and instead make sure you find a responsible knowledgeable breeder who breeds for health and temperament and who will do all the relevant health testing for genetic hereditary and known heath issues in the breed on parents before breeding. Not just normal veterinary health checks. You can find more on specific tests on the link below.
http://www.dogbreedhealth.com/yorkshire-terrier/

The dogs trust have good info on what to look for in a breeder and what things should make you suspicious
https://www.dogstrust.org.uk/help-advice/advice-for-owners/buying-a-dog/buying-a-dog

*Teacup puppies*

The miniaturisation of dog breeds can often lead to health issues and so called 'teacup' dogs may suffer from congenital and respiratory problems, fragile bones and many other defects. To produce small sized dogs, breeders may use unscrupulous practices such as breeding from runts in litters, denying the pups essential nutrition, selling the puppy before it is eight weeks old or breeding from the bitch at the beginning and the end of her heat cycle so that the pups conceived may be premature.

Sadly the advertising of such dogs is becoming more and more common. Often it may be no more than a marketing ploy to describe a traditionally small breed, when the puppy will not grow up to be any smaller than a standard dog within the breed concerned - of course, a breeder cannot be certain how big the puppy will grow.

The Kennel Club does not recognise any teacup breed, and will not record dogs as being teacup on its register. There may be breeders who take care and breed a smaller than average dog responsibly, or who mistakenly use the term teacup to describe a small dog, but the Kennel Club would advise puppy buyers to take extreme caution if considering buying a dog advertised in this way.

The Kennel Club has advice about the size, shape and conformation of pedigree dogs within its breed standards, which stress that breeders should not exaggerate any characteristics, including those related to size, and puppy buyers are strongly advised to ensure that neither the puppy nor its parents look exaggerated in appearance, before they buy. Any departure from this could lead to serious health problems further down the line.

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/our-resources/media-centre/issue-statements/teacup-puppies/

The following is advice on Teacups from one Yorkshire Terrier breed club.

*Teacup Yorkies Fact or Fallacy*
By Linda Shaw

Karojenbe Yorkshire Terriers

Teacup Yorkshire Terriers do they exist, is there such a breed????….We are often asked these questions.

The answer is NO. It is not a special breed. There is NO SUCH BREED as a Teacup.

There is only one breed and that is YORKSHIRE TERRIER occasionally a very small one will come along in a litter as will a larger Yorkshire Terrier.

Ethical breeders do not use the term Teacup, Miniatures, Tinies, Doll- faced, or Teddy Bear.

These are terms used by unscrupulous breeders as a marketing ploy to sell their puppies.

The very small ones are more susceptible to health problems. They can get diarrhea and become sick very quickly. They can also have hypoglycemia, open fontanels or seizures. If at any time they have to have an operation or need to have their teeth cleaned they will have to be watched very closely as they can have a reactions to the anesthetic and have been known to die during the procedure. These are just a few problems that can occur. Because of the health problems they can have they often do not have a long life span.

The very small ones are not suitable around young children. They can be tripped over or trodden on. They can jump from ones arms or jump down off the furniture and do them selves a terrible injury.

A larger Yorkshire Terrier makes a more suitable pet around children. They are not as fragile and are able to join in most of the family fun and activities, but please remember they are not Toys.

Most Breeders breed with females 2.3 to 3.2 Kg or 5 to 7 pound and males 1.8 to 3.2 Kg or 4 to 7 pounds. In this way, we can keep our breed healthy, free whelping and with the minimum of health problems.

No responsible breeder would intentionally breed to produce very tiny Yorkies. "Teacup Yorkies" or any of the above terms could result in health issues for your new Yorkshire Terrier. Please keep this information in mind when looking for your new pet.

http://www.yorkshireterrierclubnsw.com/teacup-yorkies.asp

There is also further information on Teacups from the Yorkshire terrier club of America
http://www.theyorkshireterrierclubofamerica.org/sharedobjects/docs/Teacup.pdf


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

the only teacups i know of ,are in my kitchen cupboard:Kiss


----------



## Sarahlou444 (Jun 26, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Only in large quantities. I give Muttly Garlic chicken, it's a good flea repellent apparently.


That's interesting too know, I didn't realise that.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

LynzM said:


> I would like to say that not all runts are unhealthy just smaller, and can live to a normal age and have a happy life.My friend bought a teacup yorkie after doing lots of research found a breeder that only breeds from healthy teacup yorkies, and tries to improve on each litter, she told my friend teacup yorkies can only have 1 or 2 baby's and this lady stays awake all night when the yorkies goes into labour and does,nt let the labour last too long so she helps them if it does and has a 24hr vet she calls if needed, she told my friend she has never lost a bitch through breeding and also only breeds a tea cup dog once, she and another breeder joined together so they can breed more, but still only breed a small amount, she told my friend to beware of breeders who have large litters to sell. My friend has had this dog 6yrs without any problms, her yorkie is full of life she is fiesty and has a lovely temperament, she weighs 3.5lbs she is fussy with her food but my friends feeds her warm mince with a tiny bit of garlic and biscuits mixed in and she eats that right away. So is this still wrong and what about the dogs that are already here how can we help them?


Yorkshire Terriers are a Breed and, as other Breeds, have a Breed Standard.

The aim of conscientious, reputable Breeders is to produce puppies which conform to the Standard as closely as possible.

When Backyard Breeders, (and that's what they are), begin mucking about with a Breed in this way, their aim is not to improve the Breed, but to produce 'novelty' pups which will sell easily for a very good profit.

So, whoever your Friend is who, apparently, cares very much about the Breed and the 'Teacup' pups she produces, she's a fraud. She doesn't care about the Yorkshire Terrier Breed, or the pups she produces, if she's deliberately breeding stunted specimens.


----------



## LynzM (Jan 10, 2017)

So what about the tea cup pups and older dogs that have been born what do we do about them kill them all so as not to offend people at kenel club and crufts, who only care about having perfect dogs so they can prance around a ring and win prizes. All dogs should be allowed to live if they are strong enough to survive or even if they need a little help breeders should,nt kill runts it's disgusting. The women who my friend got her dog from does not stunt there growth or hurt them she only breeds from healthy tea cups and they are healthy I am not saying that all breeders are as good as she is, I know most do terrible things and are only in it for the money but they won't stop, so how are we supposed to help the ones that are here, I think it's to make ppl aware of what's going on and if u do decide to get a tea cup to look into the breeder very closely or adopt, because no matter what you say there will always be people who want these dogs and by just saying don't buy them is,nt going to help the dogs already here is it!


----------



## LynzM (Jan 10, 2017)

Sarahlou444 said:


> Off topic here but you mention your friend feeding her dog mince with garlic, I was under the impression that garlic was something that should be avoided for dogs.


 She got the idea from Victoria Stillwell the woman from the TV programme it's me or the dog who,s been working with dogs for years she helped a Yorkshire terrier that would,nt eat so she gave her warm mince and a tiny amount of garlic it worked and it worked for my friend too, but I guess Victoria does,nt know what she,s talking about either and u must be right


----------



## Mercgirl (Feb 18, 2017)

If I had a pound for every time I was asked if Wookie was a tea cup when she was younger, I'd have.....well, a fair few quid.

The conversations generally went like this...

'Is it a teacup or miniature Yorkie?'

'No, she's only a puppy....and a standard Yorkie'

'So a different breed then?'

'Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. There is only one breed of Yorkie'

'What about tea cups then? Aren't they a different breed? And more special?'

*Cue deep breath and rant! 

Sadly, as long as there are gullible people, or people who just want something to make THEM feel special by having something 'special' there will be unethical breeders ready to fleece them.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

LynzM said:


> So what about the tea cup pups and older dogs that have been born what do we do about them kill them all so as not to offend people at kenel club and crufts, who only care about having perfect dogs so they can prance around a ring and win prizes. All dogs should be allowed to live if they are strong enough to survive or even if they need a little help breeders should,nt kill runts it's disgusting. The women who my friend got her dog from does not stunt there growth or hurt them she only breeds from healthy tea cups and they are healthy I am not saying that all breeders are as good as she is, I know most do terrible things and are only in it for the money but they won't stop, so how are we supposed to help the ones that are here, I think it's to make ppl aware of what's going on and if u do decide to get a tea cup to look into the breeder very closely or adopt, because no matter what you say there will always be people who want these dogs and by just saying don't buy them is,nt going to help the dogs already here is it!


Where has anyone said runts should be killed? You've taken a HUGE leap from "not breeding runts together to produce more runts" to "killing them all off" 

The woman your friend got her dog from is not a good ethical breeder. It has nothing to do with offending the KC or Crufts and prancing show dogs round the ring :Hilarious Ethical breeding is done to produce the healthiest examples of a breed and the runts of the litter are not the healthiest examples of the breed, no matter what way you want to sugar coat it. Shoving two runts together to make more runts and giving them a silly "teacup" name is not ethical and not what ANY good breeder strives for.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If left to nature the runt would likely die if the bitch struggled to feed all the pups. It would probably not be strong enough to fight for a nipple to feed. Sad, but true 

Just as the smallest chick in a Bird of Prey brood might end up being eaten by the bigger one if food is scarce. It's called survival.

Of course, with a bitch whelping under the supervision of a loving owner/breeder it's possible to get the whole litter to survive and thrive. 

However, anyone breeding two runts together to feed a modern propensity of some people to own an unnaturally tiny dog is an idiot and downright irresponsible IMO.


----------



## LynzM (Jan 10, 2017)

Breeders do kill runts and have done for a long time, and if u think it's not right for my friends breeder to breed that's your opinion but it still doesn't answer what are we supposed to do about the ones that are here or how to stop the ones that do breed teacups, I'm just saying there should be more awareness or laws because at the moment there is nothing for those who insist on owning or breeding these dogs, my friends breeder may not be ethical but at least she is,nt downright cruel I heard some of what these poor animals have to suffer, I'm saying there is a difference in the way she does things and the way those monsters do things.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

LynzM said:


> Breeders do kill runts and have done for a long time, and if u think it's not right for my friends breeder to breed that's your opinion but it still doesn't answer what are we supposed to do about the ones that are here or how to stop the ones that do breed teacups, I'm just saying there should be more awareness or laws because at the moment there is nothing for those who insist on owning or breeding these dogs, my friends breeder may not be ethical but at least she is,nt downright cruel I heard some of what these poor animals have to suffer, I'm saying there is a difference in the way she does things and the way those monsters do things.


You stop them by not buying from them. It's that simple. Supply and demand; why would someone stop breeding if they continue to sell puppies? people breeding "teacup" dogs rely on naive people who would like a fashion accessory rather than a dog. Backyard breeders generally rely on naive people AND people who 'feel sorry for' the resulting puppies.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

LynzM said:


> *So what about the tea cup pups and older dogs that have been born what do we do about them kill them all so as not to offend people at kenel club and crufts, *who only care about having perfect dogs so they can prance around a ring and win prizes. All dogs should be allowed to live if they are strong enough to survive or even if they need a little help breeders should,nt kill runts it's disgusting. The women who my friend got her dog from does not stunt there growth or hurt them she only breeds from healthy tea cups and they are healthy I am not saying that all breeders are as good as she is, I know most do terrible things and are only in it for the money but they won't stop, so how are we supposed to help the ones that are here, I think it's to make ppl aware of what's going on and if u do decide to get a tea cup to look into the breeder very closely or adopt, because no matter what you say there will always be people who want these dogs and by just saying don't buy them is,nt going to help the dogs already here is it!


To the bit in bold - of course not ..... BUT you shouldn't under any circumstances breed from them!

They are bred on to produce smaller and smaller dogs - that's unhealthy and look at what's happened to some breeds, would you want health issues like those starting to become prevalent in yorkies (and other small dogs?)

A breed has a standard for a reason - if any dog doesn't conform to those standards, it shouldn't be bred from - full stop

If people stopped buying them, then it would wipe out the trade and stop more being bred ..... simples!


----------



## LynzM (Jan 10, 2017)

labradrk said:


> You stop them by not buying from them. It's that simple. Supply and demand; why would someone stop breeding if they continue to sell puppies? people breeding "teacup" dogs rely on naive people who would like a fashion accessory rather than a dog. Backyard breeders generally rely on naive people AND people who 'feel sorry for' the resulting puppies.


 That would be great if everyone did that and stopped buying them, but they won't and they won't stop breeding because of the money and there are the pupp,s that are already here I don't live in a dream world where people stop doing bad things because they don't so I am trying to think of another way in which would help these animals!


----------



## LynzM (Jan 10, 2017)

Lilylass said:


> To the bit in bold - of course not ..... BUT you shouldn't under any circumstances breed from them!
> 
> They are bred on to produce smaller and smaller dogs - that's unhealthy and look at what's happened to some breeds, would you want health issues like those starting to become prevalent in yorkies (and other small dogs?)
> 
> ...


But in the real world they will keep breeding because of the demand and this does,nt help the dogs that are here now does so it is far from simple it's a shame someone can't think of a real way to help these dogs


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

LynzM said:


> That would be great if everyone did that and stopped buying them, but they won't and they won't stop breeding because of the money and there are the pupp,s that are already here I don't live in a dream world where people stop doing bad things because they don't so I am trying to think of another way in which would help these animals!


So your friend that bought one has helped fuel the trade. If silly people didn't buy what they assume is something special that no one else has, then the so called 'breeders' would stop breeding them, although I expect they would move on to the next fad



LynzM said:


> But in the real world they will keep breeding because of the demand and this does,nt help the dogs that are here now does so it is far from simple it's a shame someone can't think of a real way to help these dogs


Absolutely no one has said that the dogs that are here already should be killed, all that has been said is that they shouldn't be bred from.

Really not sure what you are getting so het up about, everyone agrees that they shouldn't have been bred in the first place and silly people shouldn't be buying them thus creating the demand.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

LynzM said:


> Breeders do kill runts and have done for a long time, and if u think it's not right for my friends breeder to breed that's your opinion but it still doesn't answer what are we supposed to do about the ones that are here or how to stop the ones that do breed teacups, I'm just saying there should be more awareness or laws because at the moment there is nothing for those who insist on owning or breeding these dogs, my friends breeder may not be ethical but at least she is,nt downright cruel I heard some of what these poor animals have to suffer, I'm saying there is a difference in the way she does things and the way those monsters do things.


Personally, I think any good breeder whose bitch produces a runt that survives (even if it needs a little help, such as ensuring it gets on a teet or even supplementary feeding and a bit of medical care such that other normal size pups might require occasionally) should keep that pup themselves, neuter it and give it a good and happy life.

If it were so badly affected by long term ill health or deformity that it's life would be miserable and painful, then it would be better off euthanized humanely early on by a vet IMO.

Breeding runts together is no better than breeding two examples of a breed with deformities to produce a certain look - seemingly still actively encouraged by the KC in some breeds


----------



## LynzM (Jan 10, 2017)

At least my friend checked out her breeder she was offered a lot of dogs before she went to get her dog, and she has been lucky as her dog is healthy all I was saying is that her breeder made sure those pups had the right treatment and she cared for them, unlike a lot of others breeders of any breed not just small ones, I never said anyone on here said they should be killed but I have been told by breeders they kill runts and I don't agree with it, I don't agree with teacup breeds but I'm trying to say that ppl will not stop breeding them because there will always be silly greedy people in this world, and I think we should raise awareness about these breads because a lot of people do not have a clue about how these breeders treat these animals, and although it is not right they still do it and there are a lot of tea cup dogs abandoned, and not a lot of rescue places for them or people who know how to care for them never mind the people who have them. So when I'm asking how we can help them and all I get is stop buying them it ticks me off, it would be great if everytime we told someone not to do something that was cruel or bad they just stopped this world would be a better place but sadly it doesn't work that way. This thread was started by someone asking about buying a tea cup breed and I just replied and told her about the experience my friend had. I'm not going to say anything else about it I've stated my opinion and I don't care if u don't agree it's called freedom of speechl


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

But we don't disagree with you, practically everyone on this forum will agree that tea cup puppies of any breed should not be produced and not bred from.

Trying to educate everyone is very difficult and we try our best to do so if a poster comes onto the forum looking for a puppy whether it be a teacup or a particular crossbreed. But many people just will not listen to whatever's said as they want it now and no one will put them off.


----------



## miljar (Jan 27, 2012)

Siskin said:


> But we don't disagree with you, practically everyone on this forum will agree that tea cup puppies of any breed should not be produced and not bred from.


 Not me, and I don't breed "tea cups".
Not every litter has a runt, but every litter has a smallest pup. Breeding for "small" is no different to breeding for "broad", "long", or "tall".
How did named breeds develop Miniature versions, as in the Daxi, Poodle etc?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2017)

miljar said:


> Not me, and I don't breed "tea cups".
> Not every litter has a runt, but every litter has a smallest pup. Breeding for "small" is no different to breeding for "broad", "long", or "tall".
> How did named breeds develop Miniature versions, as in the Daxi, Poodle etc?


Are you developing a new breed then? What do you breed?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

miljar said:


> *Not me, and I don't breed "tea cups".*
> Not every litter has a runt, but every litter has a smallest pup. Breeding for "small" is no different to breeding for "broad", "long", or "tall".
> How did named breeds develop Miniature versions, as in the Daxi, Poodle etc?


Of course you wouldn't agree

'Miniature' & 'toy' is NOT the same as 'teacup'- they are breeding ever smaller, less viable dogs of already small breeds to satisfy a public demand for 'cute little dogs' & the dogs (particularly the ones no one ever seems to consider- the parents) are suffering as a result.

You may think you're a bit of a 'maverick' by swimming against the tide of majority forum opinion (much of which is based on actual, scientific facts & not just on the general publics' wants & fancies), but I've yet to see a post by you that isn't condoning unethical practices & supporting peoples' poor choices.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Are you developing a new breed then? What do you breed?


Oh I know the answer to this one!

It's called 'I'm-paying-for-my-new-sofa-with-puppy-sales-apoo'

:Smug


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Tanya1989:

...
This is utter rubbish. The eggs are fertilised* at roughly the same time*.

The size of the puppies is decided *by the position in which they are implanted in the womb*. *The* [*entire litter of*] *puppies will all be the same age*.... This is a common misconception that really bugs me, lol,  ...that "smaller puppies" are younger than the larger puppies. It's just a case of the blood supply & therefore the nutrients were better around the larger puppies, [where they were] attached in the uterus.

/QUOTE
.
.
@Tanya1989 - do U have a link for this info, from a trustworthy source?
.
Given that i know that eggs CAN be fertilized to become embryos over a 72-hour period, & that such a difference in 'start times' could easily result in a literal difference in age at birth, plus of course stage of development [especially vis-a-vis the respiratory function - premies often have serious, life-threatening breathing issues], i don't see why it's supposedly "rubbish".
*"Roughly the same time" *is not accurate; fertilization literally happens in a matter of seconds, & cell division begins very soon thereafter. Delaying cell-division means everything from implantation on, is also delayed.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, padifoot:

... thank you for the comments made. *This was a TEST* to see how opinionated people get.

When I was looking through the internet, *it was the first I've ever heard of a 'teacup' Yorkie*... *I've always had Yorkshire Terriers & I have excellent knowledge on them. *

/QUOTE
.
.
really, @padifoot? - this was *"a test"*? -- Just how much of the quoted bit in BOLDface is actually true, then?
.
Do U have a Yorkie, or have U previously *owned* Yorkies?
Do U actually have _"excellent knowledge" _of the breed, or is that just more b-s? :Meh 
.
.
personally, i'd say it's oxymoronic to claim on one hand U have *excellent* [which sounds like wide & deep] *knowledge* of the breed, & yet had "never heard of" Teacups as a Yorkie phenomenon / sales pitch / re-labeling of runt pups. :skeptical:
"excellent knowledge" of a breed co-existing with "total ignorance" of a commonly-discussed problem within that breed don't add up.
.
.
.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

miljar said:


> Not me, and I don't breed "tea cups".
> Not every litter has a runt, but every litter has a smallest pup. Breeding for "small" is no different to breeding for "broad", "long", or "tall".
> How did named breeds develop Miniature versions, as in the Daxi, Poodle etc?


Wrong.

Ethical and conscientious Breeders aim to produce healthy pups which conform as closely as possible to the Breed Standard.

Breeding for small, broad, long or tall should never happen. Backyard Breeders do it because they believe it gives the pup a novelty value which those who know no better believe makes a pup more valuable.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2017)

This thread is o,d too from if I read correctly 2011.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

LynzM said:


> Breeders do kill runts and have done for a long time, and if u think it's not right for my friends breeder to breed that's your opinion but it still doesn't answer what are we supposed to do about the ones that are here or how to stop the ones that do breed teacups, I'm just saying there should be more awareness or laws because at the moment there is nothing for those who insist on owning or breeding these dogs, my friends breeder may not be ethical but at least she is,nt downright cruel I heard some of what these poor animals have to suffer, I'm saying there is a difference in the way she does things and the way those monsters do things.


Oh, hello.

Here you are proclaiming your disgust that teacup breeds are being produced and shrilly demanding that the forum come up with wondrous ideas on how to help these dogs, yet at the same time, you're singing the praises of the Breeder who produced your Friend's teacup pup.

Make your mind up which camp you're in.

There is no way that these dogs can be 'helped' once they're here. There is no miracle solution. The only answer is for these pups not to be bred in the first place and that will only happen when the naïve, misguided or downright foolish stop buying them.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

danielled said:


> This thread is o,d too from if I read correctly 2011.


Yes, you are right there; if she was going to write a book about his, it must be available in Waterstone's by now!! OP hasn't been seen since 2012.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
yes, it's an old thread, revived by a recent comment - but nonetheless, i still think the OP & those who made prior comments [assuming they're still on PF-uk] should be willing to respond & clarify their earlier statements.
.
.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Yes, you are right there; if she was going to write a book about his, it must be available in Waterstone's by now!! OP hasn't been seen since 2012.


Don't think she will be back.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
re my own queries, Padifoot was last seen in 2012, & Tanya1989 in 2015 - 
so presumably only the e-mail telling them they've had a reply *might* elicit a response... or praps not. We'll see.
.
.
.


----------



## LynzM (Jan 10, 2017)

Sweety said:


> Oh, hello.
> 
> Here you are proclaiming your disgust that teacup breeds are being produced and shrilly demanding that the forum come up with wondrous ideas on how to help these dogs, yet at the same time, you're singing the praises of the Breeder who produced your Friend's teacup pup.
> 
> ...


For the last time they WILL NOT stop buying or selling them, what is wrong with wanting to raise awareness so people know about these teacup breads and what some of them have to endure, and also to let people know what health problems these dogs can have and what they are getting involved in when buying one because most people have no idea.My friend is not a fool she does not know a lot about dogs but this does not mean she should not own one, she did,nt know anything about minature dogs not being a recognised breed she had so many offers when making enquiries about these dogs, but she didn't take the first one offered she got her dog from someone who gave her a lot of information she went to this woman s home, she could see the dogs surrounding the pups parents she did what ppl tell u to do when buying a puppy, and 6yrs later she has been lucky and has a healthy dog. I'm not saying it is right to breed these dogs but I do think the breeder my friend went to cared and looked after her dogs. Which is why I think we need more awareness and some sort of guidelines when breeding these dogs to protect them because I think these dogs are here to stay no matter if we like it or not. You are saying once they are here they can't be helped,don't they deserve the same help and protection every other dog has. It's just not realistic to say just don't buy them and that will solve the problem. I'm not demanding anything I was asking if anyone had any other ideas other than don't buy them on repeat. This is a forum where people come for advice and to give their opinions so I will say what I like, you give off this vibe as if u think u know so much more about everything and are somehow better than others.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

As the 'want it now' brigade never read anything and only listen to themselves and their selfish needs, it's very unlikely that whatever this forum said would be even noticed let alone heeded.

What are you going to do? Moan on this thread that this forum should be 'doing something' or do something yourself?

As for teacup dogs that are already here, what are you expecting to happen to them exactly and what is this forum supposed to do? I have no idea how many are bred each year and how many are discarded by their owners. I presume there is a good chance they are passed around amongst their equally stupid friends and will eventually end up in a rescue. Do you have figures and knowledge to show that they are being killed in some manner?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Educating the public is the best way, one of the reasons for this forum. The _majority _of people who use this forum
are already aware of the importance of ethical breeding already so it's a case of preaching to the converted. 
I really don't see this thread going anywhere, so closing it. If anyone objects feel free to PM me.:Locktopic


----------

